# Advice needed after accident,



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Morning All, 
we had an accident on Tuesday and need to find a body repair shop for our Geist motorhome, no problems with the base vehicle, just the side of the camper. Several panels dented and I think the side habitation door will need replacing. 
We are in Cheshire but anywhere in North West would be good, we would greatly appreciate any advice. 

Regards Jan & Ron


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

try motorhomes uk ltd of bamberbridge or 
crossleyscoach craft of Leyland both very good


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pm me

Steve at Rossendale, a small one man business did a fantastic job on ours, no fancy prices and a really genuine guy and great body worker Would know anything had been done

Aldra


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Thankyou, we will get in touch with Crossley's ASAP


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

These guys are in Cannock, Staffs.. Jn 12 M6.
http://www.motorhomerepairs.co.uk/

Did my Autotrail under insurance after quite a big smash..


----------

